# Outside range in Greensboro area?



## jdkh336 (Feb 7, 2009)

Good morning,
Could anyone suggest a outdoor range that I can battlesight in my AR-15, without a huge membership cost? I have recently joined Calibers and would like to thank them for offering such a great service to guilford co. and surrounding areas.
John Kelly


----------



## gorrella (Dec 22, 2007)

You can try shanes sporting clays. I hear they have a range along with the clay shooting and they are located near summerfield.


----------



## Doorman (Jan 29, 2009)

John,
Uwharrie has a pretty cool outdoor range. It costs $3.00 a day. I believe it is about 125 yards and has 6 positions (covered). We went on Saturday morning (got there at 9AM, a little over an hour drive from Greensboro) and nobody else was there yet. By 10 AM, people were waiting in line.
You have to bring your own targets and a way to set them up. I shot my M44 and my friend brought his AR15 along with some other stuff. All in all it was a great time, good people, real nice park. For more info and directions, run a search on Uwharrie. Hope this helps.


----------

